# My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep....



## Sky14

My Sky died this Sat at 7:00Pm the same way Bajha died only alot less violently. 

......You know....I didn't shed a tear...but It still tore me apart...2 rats in less than a week...

Is it a virus?? Are my other babys in danger???


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Im so sorry :'( You may want to separate them and take them to the vets just in case.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Sky and Bajha were in their own cage but I did put one of my others with Sky so I imediatly put her in a clean cage by herself.


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Thats good. I would just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I plan on keeping 2 eyes on them.


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

i'm so sorry sky i would really get the remaining ones checked by a vet from what i read in your other post i know how hard it is to loose them so quick and close together. I really hope that it doesn't happen again and i hope you are getting over the suddeness of everything ok


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I can't afford a vet....


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

oh sky  they really need to go you need to figure something out call the vets and see if they will work with you something needs to be done for them if you can't afford a vet maybe you can borrow some money or maybe ask a local rat rescue for some help but please please please try and figure something out if not your others are going to suffer the same as sky and bajha did and no rat deserves to suffer like that you have to try everything in your power to help them that is the job you took on when you got them for pets i know you are having a toughtime right now (i lost four in a month to something very similar and tried everything in my power) but please try calling all resources please don't just give upon these babies they need help and you being the rat mom need to do all you can for them


----------



## Night

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

It sounds like a virus, probably SDA. Your remaining rats need to immediately be put on an aggressive regimen of antibiotics. Since you can't afford a vet (sigh), go on the suggestions that Steph gave you. Once you've exhausted all of those, if you still can't get them to the vet, you're probably just going to end up watching them die.

Rats need veterinary care just like every animal. Not being able to provide them that is cruelty, both legally and ethically.

There is no need to separate the rats - whatever your rats are dying from, they ALL have it by now.


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

sky i'm so sorry for your loss, it's awful to lose anybody, especially two babies in a week. see if you can borrow money or find a rat rescue for your last ratty, just in case. no one wants you to lose your other babies too.

i know that you love your babies and we all know how it feels to want more, but if you can't afford to give them a healthy life AND a peaceful death if it's necessary, you might want to wait to get any more for a while.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Ok I'll call around. Can you help me get a estimate on how much it would be to get my last 4 checked out by a vet. Please.


----------



## Night

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Depends completely on the vet and the office's normal checkup rates.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

*Shoulders sag*


----------



## Night

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

You need to not have rats.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Oh really?

Just because me and my mom are financialy down at the moment shouldn't be THE diciding factor. As soon as my mom gets a stable job and I turn 16 (this Dec.) I WILL be able to take my girls to a vet and as soon as I have the $money$ NOTHING will stop me from taking them to a vet.

My becoming 16 is only in her becuase that's when I can get a job myself.


----------



## Vixie

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*



Night said:


> You need to not have rats.


Hey, I really understand how you feel, but it honeslty isn't your place to say something like that. It just ruffles hackles and makes you seem like an ass.

Just sit back and breathe or something. OR...or, if you MUST say something like that just say 'Maybe rats don't fit your lifestly right now' or something along those lines.

I just know people will get bugs up their skirts about it, so, please be more considerate.


----------



## Night

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*



Sky14 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Just because me and my mom are financialy down at the moment shouldn't be THE diciding factor. As soon as my mom gets a stable job and I turn 16 (this Dec.) I WILL be able to take my girls to a vet and as soon as I have the $money$ NOTHING will stop me from taking them to a vet.
> 
> My becoming 16 is only in her becuase that's when I can get a job myself.


Yes, really.

Your remaining rats need vet care NOW. Delaying proper vet care is negligence and cruelty. Everyone falls upon hard times financially now and then, but you need to be prepared for that. Save money for your animal's vet care - always keep an emergency fund. You probably could have saved your last two rats, but you didn't take them to the vet.

December is eight months from now. What exactly are you going to do until then?


----------



## ladylady

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I gotta say Sky is getting my blood up. I think its good to try to keep things cool or people will disconnect and not come looking for help any more but
-
Sky your rats are suffering and your not doing all you can to help them.

If i was keeping my sick, vulnerable gran at home and not getting her help becasue i wanted to keep her near me you would be horrified. 

Ive been looking at health care as you will see from the isurance quote, ive also been in touch with PDSA (for pets who need vets) i think you should search for a similar charity near you. Help is generally only availiable to low income families but it sounds like atthe moment you will qualify. If they refuse you you could try going to your nearest shelter and asking for help, maybe they might take them and you could have them back once you have insurance or a health care fund set up.

Subsidized and Free Veterinary Care
The Mahoney Fund realizes a dream of Jean Mahoney to ensure that all people can have the companionship of a pet regardless of their financial circumstance. Pets In Need provides assistance to low-income individuals for veterinary care, including spaying and neutering for their dogs and cats, on a funds available basis.

http://www.petsinneed.org/Services.html

However, a search of the Internet turned up a number of organizations that provide financial support for veterinary treatment of animals owned by the genuinely needy living in the USA. Two of these organizations also make their support available for owners living in Canada: The American Animal Hospital Associationâ€™s Helping Pets Fund, through AAHA accredited practices, and Angels4Animals, on a case-by-case basis (2,3). Both The Farley Foundation and the AAHA Helping Pets Fund limit the annual amount payable to each clinic and each pet and household.

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1636588

http://www.aahahelpingpets.org/root/

I know of a pet facing euthanasia or surrender due to financial constraints. How do I connect the owner to your program?
The â€œContact Us Pageâ€ can be used to provide us with referrals. For an emergency situation, please call the phone number listed.

http://www.angels4animals.org/contactus.html


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Ok will you help me find one in the Santa cruz/Watsonville/Scotts valley areas? 

I REALLY suck at finding stuff... it took me 2 weeks to find this forum....


----------



## ladylady

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Your anoying me alot sky-i feel like your taking the p*ss but maybe im just paranoid, yes I'll email them


----------



## ladylady

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Email these adresses

[email protected]

[email protected]

Sebject
Urgent care needed for rats


Hi,
im hopeing you can help. i have several rats some of which i have rescued. they have become sick recently and i have sadly lost some.
These are my rats
(name) has been having (symptoms) for (length of time) I have (management so far)
(name) has been having (symptoms) for (length of time) I have (management so far)
(name) has been having (symptoms) for (length of time)..
(name) has been having (symptoms) for (length of time)..

We cannot affort to pay expensive vets fees at this time.

I am (yrs old), my parents monthly income is (000).

Are my rats eligable for free or subsidised health care?
Where do I need to go to get it I live (Town)

If you cant help what do you suggest is my next step?

thankyou,

(Name)
(Address)
(Adresss)
(Home Phone)
(Moblile)


----------



## fallinstar

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

sorry for your loss


----------



## Night

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

*Creekside Veterinary Hospital of Soquel * 
Dr. Sarah Hawklyn & Dr. Kathy Calvert 
2505 Main Street 
Soquel, CA 95073 

Tel: 831-462-8989 

Call today.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Thanks. 

I know I seem incompatent but I just started using the internet so I get confeused and lost really easy...

Thanks again.


----------



## Night

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

So, did you call?


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Oh and just to be sure you know none of the other 4 are showing any signs of illness but that doesn't mean they don't have something.


----------



## reachthestars

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

But you did call, right?


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I just checked this tonight 4/11 7:55Pm so I'll call tomorrow.

Ok?


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

God darn it!!!! I forgot to call but NOTHING will stop me from calling tomorrow I swear it!!


----------



## Night

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Sigh.

Also, viruses like SDA can be active, but not have any symptoms. You should get some blood taken from one of your rats (preferrably the largest - easier for the vet/tech) and have it sent to RADIL where they do a specific serology to test for SDA.


----------



## reachthestars

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Do you really care what happens to your rats? When mine are sick I can hardly sleep, and I would *never* forget to call the vet for them. That is animal abuse, plain and simple. Perhaps you shouldn't have any more rats until you learn a lot more about responsibility.....


----------



## Night

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I agree whole-heartedly with RTS.


----------



## fallinstar

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

guys tbh i dont think this is the right place 2 talk about that i mean sky is obv, very uspet and this is ment to be for memories of out rattie angels not to diss the owners


----------



## ladylady

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

True. I dont think theres much room for debate we have all said what needs done and given various examples of how to do it. We cant do anything else and constantly getting at sky might make her stop coming here. Lets us know how your getting on in the health section sky


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Thank you!!! fallinstar,ladylady thank you!! 

I called but the doctor I needed to talk to wasn't in today so I'm calling again tomorrow.


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

good job sky, it's good to hear that.  keep it up, your rats will love you more for it.


----------



## Night

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Why do you need to speak to a doctor? For SDA and other viruses, there are no home treatments that he can suggest. You need to setup an appointment.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

*Sigh*

To see if I can get some sort of deal since I dont have much money.

I need to call them back after 6oPm so I'll update you all tomorrow.


----------



## ladylady

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

What did the people youe emailed say about your entitlement to free or subsidised treatment?


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

No response yet.

The docter asked a lot of qestions that I answerd in great detail and when he was done with the questions he said that the rest of my girls are probably fine becuase there was not much contact and that the 2 that died might not have had anything other than a resp infection that made it seem worse than it was. He also said that they probably died so close together becuase they were about the same age and had the same illness so that also made it seem worse and he doesn't think they need to see a vet unless they start acting different or I really want to have them examined.

So I'm not going to take them to be examined unless they act different becuase they are fine at the moment.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

And you can say whatever you want but I'm going to trust the doctor and see if anything and I mean ANYTHING changes before I pay someone to look at my rats and say that it's nothing I need be worried about.


----------



## Kimmiekins

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

The only odd thing is that if they died of a respiratory infection, it's most likely airborne and unless you kept the cages completely in different areas of the house (though not foolproof) or in an entirely different houses entirely, there's a chance they very well could be sick and a doctor can't tell over the phone.

Just saying... Respiratory infections are 1) easily acquired given rat's somewhat fragile lungs and 2) almost always airborne, even if there isn't direct contact.

But do keep a watch on them, for sure. The sooner you catch it the sooner is can be treated and the less expensive it will probably be to treat. Good luck, hope your others are in the clear.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I know that!! 

I have a friend that has a certified native animal rescue and I'm going to have her look at them if she can. (She's VERY busy) I've seen all sorts of birds even owls and hawks and even a fox once (she allways has ***** and possims) and I know she could help me out if she has the time.


----------



## Sara_C

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I don't think a wild animal rescuer is exactly qualified to diagnose a pet rat. I have friends who have lots of experience rescuing small animals, even wild animals such as squirrels and hedgehogs, and while they are good at treating the animals and rehabilitating them, they would not be able to diagnose a potential respiratory illness that could be developing in your rats. I can guess that would need specialist equipment, and more importantly, a vet.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I said I'd have her look cuase she MIGHT be able to help. I know she might not be able to DO anything but she can try.

Plus she doesn't ask for $fifty+ PER rat that she looks at...


----------



## Night

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

It's not as though $50 for a wellness exam by a vet is absurd.


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

$50 is a bit expensive, but well worth it to have an exam. I pay $37 here, which I found to be an average price. 

Night- Jay is doing just great! Turns out it was an abscess (it did pop) and I have him on antibiotics and I'm cleaning the area everyday! I'm posting pictures of it here it you would like to see: http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=1099.html


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

That's what it is for me as well D:


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Well if you lived in a house that is being paid for by multiple family help aginces and got a fixed income off only $*** hundred a month I think you'd be singing a VERY different tune.

And I don't care if I spell stuff wrong becuase I know that you can read and understand it.

So STOP being a prissy pants know it all when you don't know halve of my problems!!


----------



## Night

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I would be singing a different tune. I wouldn't have animals.


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Calm down sky...No one has said anything about your spelling since you asked us to stop. And you have no idea what its like not to have money...I got kicked out of my house becuace of an abusive parent and had no where to go, no job, no car...nothing. Then my BF took me in, mind you we live in HIS parents home in HIS room. The only things they ever help us with is dinner and a room. I go to college and get only a tiny bit of money that is "suppose to last me semester" and my BF has his umpiring job...most of that money goes to our animals. You cant blame where you live as an excuse on not having money, becuase that has nothing to do with it, im sorry. If you need money you go out and find a way to get it.


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Even at 15, there are jobs out there if you look.


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Yeah, you shouldnt let anything stop you! Its a great experiance too.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Trust me I'm looking!! The only things I ever find though are volunter jobs... I hate not having a job but... I just can't find one! 

And I only put in the remark about my spelling (which I know sucks) because I wanted to be sure we hade that done and delt with.


----------



## Kimmiekins

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Babysitting kept me busy and "rich" when I was your age. I babysat as often as possible, and always had plenty of money. You could offer to be a mother's helper - especially with summer coming up - if you have no experience.

There's also odd jobs, things people don't like doing that you could offer to do. Washing cars. What about walking dogs in the neighborhood? How about cutting grass? Cleaning rooms or maybe weeding gardens or something? Do you like to cook or bake? How about selling some things you make.

There's actually lots of ways to make money while looking for an actual job. Get creative.


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Oh! My fav thing to do if I need some extra cash is having a garage sale!


----------



## twitch

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

i know you've said your neighborhood isn't really safe but you can hop on a bus and go to a better neighborhood to all the stuff that kimmiekins has offered too. buses aren't that exoensive and once you get a bit together (porbably after your first couple jobs) you could buy a pass which will save LOADS of money if you the bus a lot. and there's different types too. for me here they arange from 20ish-50 dollars depending on how many rides you buy. i normally got the 20 pass but there's a month pass too (its the most expensive) that will let you use the bus as many times as you want all month. and if you use the bus a lot, like twice everyday, then it pays for itself by the second-thrid week


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Dairy Queen always hires 15 year olds, if there is one near you. I believe McDonalds might hire as well. I don't know if there are any farms near you, probably not, but if so they always hire kids to detastle corn, that is later in the year though.

Hrm, maybe contact vet clinics and stuff too, to clean cages. Try the shelter as well. To find a job is a ton of work, even if you aren't 15. Lots of going around putting in apps and following up after. Volunteering might be a good idea, because it would give you experiance and you could always look for something that pays while you volunteer thus showing that you are indeed responsible. Maybe talk to a guidance counseler in your school and see if they know of work opprotunities for 15 year olds? they just might!


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Thank I'll keep everything in mind and let you know the progress.


----------



## twitch

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

you know, this topic really evoled into something completely different, and something that would be really benefical to other owners in differing money nad age situations. so i'm going to start a thread on how to find money in the lounge section. please, even if you posted here about it, post there as well. when it gets long enough it will be sticky-ed for future reference. thank you.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Look into this! I think your mom might have to sign up for it though:

ttps://www.petinsurance.com/?a=23E25050-802A-228A-FA37B058AD9BC283&b=23E25060-802A-228A-F3C85ADBEDA25C89&c=23E25070-802A-228A-F305C25DA781FFE5

$9/month/rat XD


----------



## twitch

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

the link won't work for me. could you copy the complete url without making it a link so i can try a different browser?


----------



## DonnaK

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*



twitch said:


> the link won't work for me. could you copy the complete url without making it a link so i can try a different browser?


You can right click the current link and select properties - that will give you the full link


----------



## twitch

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

thanks, i didn't know i could do that. it worked too. thanks again


----------



## DonnaK

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I have these bright ideas, occasionally :lol:


----------



## twitch

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

the american one looks great (the one the link goes to) but the canadian branch is only for dogs and cats.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I can't get it to woorrrrk..... *pouts*


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Hrm that's strange. www.petinsurance.com

Sorry the canadian one stinks. I think I might sign up for the American one for my rats and ferrets if I can. It will be $55/month D: Not includeing Bert DD: So when Bert has been here for 60 days it will be $64/month but I think I get a multiple pet discount that might make it less?

Still with one rat it would pay for itself in tumor surgery.


----------



## reachthestars

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Poppyseed, if it costs that much wouldn't you be better off putting that money into a vet fund?


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I agree. Do you really spend $768 a year on your rats/ferrets in medical bills?

Also, while going through this insurance company, I'm not 100% sure they cover 100% of the expenses. The whole system was quite confusing to me.


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I probably would but you have to consider I have two senior ferrets. But if it doesn't cover adreniline gland removal then it really ISN'T worth it.(Although it does cover insulnomia surgery which is quite pricey as well) There are tons of costly things that could happen to Lugh and Gidgy in a year and be over $768. I spent $300-$400 on Gidgett alone last year for a emergancy and nearly $300 already on Joshu plus $80 on Odin so far this year I've spent $380 and there is another bill comming up on friday for a follow up D: Plus Gidgett and Lugh need to go in A.S.A.P of insulnomia test and a senior check up since they are 6 years old. Best to catch insulnomia before it gets bad or else you might not be able to remove all the cancerous cells. Vet visit is $48 for first pet and $40 for additional pets. Insulnomia test are $150-$200 O_O So for a senior test it would be up to $500!! D:

Yeah they don't cover 100%. From what I gather it's a $50 deductable (you pay $50 of each visit/emergancy) and then they pay $90 of the cost. You have to pay for the vet visit then though and they pay you back. Not sure how long it would take them to process the claim though.

Might be worth just saving $90/month I suppose. I donno it's something I'm seriously considering.


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

48 for the first and 40 for the second?? that's crazy LoL my vet charges 30 for vet visits on cats and dogs (except shot visits those are cheaper) and anything small animal related is half off so when I took all six of my rats in for check ups recently I paid fifteen for the first rat and 7.50 for each rat after that even though I went three days in a row with two rats each time.


----------



## cjshrader

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Stephanie, I'm moving to Rocklin with those kinds of vet prices. Even the cat and dog ones seem exceptionally cheap.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Stephanie exactly where are you? You can Pm me if you don't want to post it.  I might just be able to move there. Honestly!


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

WOW! I need to move!

yeah, there are only two exotic vets in Indy and they both have those dumb prices D:


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I live in Rocklin CA right outside of Sacramento. I go to Willo Rock pet hospital with Dr. Carstens. He rocks when my gir died he passed during a mass removal and I was never charged anyhting. I took fizzgig in today and for a weeks worth of antibiotics and the vet visit my total bill came to 20.68. He is the best vet but he only deals with small things in rats if ever there was a nueter or a heart problem I would have to go to the more expensive vet. He can diagnose anything and then he refers me to a place called PetCare where they have specialists and stuff. He is awesome I even got a sympathy card for when gir passed. When i took all of my boys in for their check ups It costs just over 65 and that was mostly because I have seven and Jackson needed a shot for his arthritis. If anyone wants to know where he is located or his phone number let me know through a pm and I will be more than happy to help out LoL.


----------



## Rodere

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Sky, it really does sound like your rats have/had SDA. Have you taken any of them to the petstore or bought anything new from a petstore recently? Or have you returned home less than 3 hours after visiting a petstore or other rats? There are many ways they can catch it unfortunately. And if any of your friends have visted yours, they could have taken it home with them to their own (if they have rats). SDA is very serious!

You really really really need to start a vet fund. I can't stress that enough! I don't have much money here in my household, but I always make sure my rats have what they need and that includes healthcare. Luckily I have a job, at a vet clinic no less, so things are easier now.

Just to key you in on the seriousness of SDA and other like viruses.. A woman 45 minutes from me bought a boy from a petstore. He died first, then another of her rats, and another and another. Before long.. she'd lost 11 boys and 3 girls. She's got 20 left (she's a breeder) so she lost nearly half. And not all of those that perished were showing symptoms. Some of them had seemed perfectly fine. And she lost that many despite the fact that it was caught immediately and they were all seen by and treated by a vet. Even with treatment, SDA can be deadly. So without treatment, it can be even worse.

Please do everying in your power to get them the help they need. Your mom would do it for you if you were sick. And you are mom to your rats. As a 'pet parent' you are responsible for every aspect of their lives.. and their deaths.


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

I know I know ..... I'm sereusly thinking about calling Stephanie's vet and if I have to I'll take a bus to see him!! 

Those prices I can afford.


----------



## Rodere

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

If you can get there and afford his prices, then by all means do it! Don't wait and think about it! The longer you wait the more advanced it could be.


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Like i said sky those prices are for basics only. He can diagnos sda and such so just let me know if you want his phone number antibiotics are really cheap there (fizzgig is on them now and the antibiotics were only 5.28) I will even go with you to the vets if you want. PM me if you need ANY info


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

ok that smiley was supposed to be a numer eight LoL


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Hah! I got off easy today. It was only $56 for a second visit of two rats and another weeks worth of Baytril. Odin's going in for an x-ray on Monday. She seriously thinks he's one of those fatty ratties with bad genes that are prone to heart disease. He's been packing on weight really fast too so I need to put him on a diet and try to get him more exercise. Trouble is he's such a homebody.

We would of had an x-ray today but she had a bear, ferret, bird, and a rabbit all in critical care in the back. They also all had IVs D: And one of her employees called in sick D: Seriously this city needs MORE exotic vets like WOAH, she's always running around like a chicken with her head cut off cause no one likes the other exotic vet, she's really stupid and way more overpriced.


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

she had a BEAR in the back? now that's my kind of vet. how awesome is that? i was thinking about going into big cat veterinary medicine, but i don't know where i'd do that, besides frickin' africa, lol. so it's domestic house pets for me. don't worry, i'm def going to try to get some experience with rats, ferrets, rabbits, and other small animals.


----------



## Poppyseed

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

You could be an exotic vet. She treats big cats as well, there is a large cat rescue close to here. Many people get a license to keep them as pets and then decide they don't want them anymore D:


----------



## Sky14

*Re: My baby Sky has joined Bajha in the never ending sleep..*

Give me all the info Stephanie!!


----------

